# Miscellaneous (PRes)



## McInnes (26 Aug 2003)

Q. How often would I have to come to work? 

A. We normally expect you to come one evening each week and one weekend per month. There is also a two-week-long exercise each summer and members should plan to attend. If there is an especially busy period in your work or studies, we understand - arrangements can be made. 


Q. Will I get paid for that? 

A. Of course, see the Pay Rates section for the latest pay rates. 


Q. Is that pay taxable? 

A. Yes, soldiers pay taxes just the same as anyone else in Canada. On the other hand, if you are a student, the odds are that you‘ll get it all back with your income tax refund. 


Q. Are there any other benefits? 

A. Yes. Your uniforms are, of course, provided free. We have a number of voluntary plans, including dental, pension and long-term disability insurance. There is also a provision for maternity and paternity leave. 


Q. I‘m a student. What about educational assistance? 

A. There is an educational benefits package. See the education section for details. 


Q. What sort of training will I get? 

A. All officers and Non-Commissioned Members start off with basic training. This can be done either over the winter (every other weekend for five months) or four straight weeks over the summer. Basic training, for both officers and NCMs, includes drill, first aid, military law, NBC (Nuclear, Chemical and Biological) defence, physical fitness, marksmanship training and many other topics. The next course, the Soldier Qualification, takes 20 days and includes radio use, tactics, and more weapons training on the rifle, light and medium machine guns, anti-armour weapons and grenades. Once you have completed that, you go on to specialist training for your trade. 


Q. How do I get promoted? 

A. Four things are required. First, the unit must have a vacancy for you in the next rank. Second, you must have qualified for the next rank‘s duties by means of a course or training. Third, you must have held your present rank for an appropriate length of time. Lastly, you must merit the promotion. 


Q. What about the discipline? 

A. Good question! It is not the big armies that win wars, it is the good ones and good armies require discipline. It may seem a little strange at first - like a new pair of shoes - but it‘s not that difficult to adjust to. After a while, you won‘t even notice it. 


Q. I‘ve heard a lot about hazing in the army... 

A. The military is a highly-visible part of Canadian society. One of the prices we pay for that visibility is that the media are far more likely to report a soldier getting into trouble than anyone else getting into trouble. The media may carry stories about other people being charged, but how often are their employers mentioned? The bottom line is that whatever may have happened in the past (and many reports have been greatly exaggerated) hazing and harassment are strictly forbidden. The Army has a zero-tolerance policy on this and that policy is strictly enforced. 

Q. I‘m a woman - will that make a difference? 

A. Absolutely not. The Canadian Army offers women and men exactly the same opportunities and expects the same performance from both. 


Q. Will I have to go on peacekeeping missions?

A. No, such duty is completely voluntary. On the other hand, many of our soldiers want to go on peacekeeping missions; the competition can be quite strong at times. We‘ve had a number of our people serve recently in Bosnia and in the Middle East. 


Q.If there is a war, do I have to go? 

A.In a word, yes, but before you would be obliged to go, Parliament would have to order the mobilisation of the Reserves, and this hasn‘t happened since World War 2. 


Q. What happens if I get hurt? 

A. There are a number of benefits, but the bottom line is that if you are injured as a result of your duties, you are entitled to medical care and pay for as long as you are hospitalised or incapacitated. 


Q. Am I entitled to time off from my civilian job? 

A.No. Unlike some countries, Canada depends on voluntary co-operation from employers. We will attempt to intercede on your behalf if there is a strong case and most employers are quite reasonable about giving time off for valid reasons. 


Q. Will I have to cut my hair? 

A.For men, there‘s no way around this one - Yes. We expect our soldiers, when in uniform, to conform to the Canadian Forces dress policy. This includes shaving and a military haircut; tinting or dying the hair is not allowed. 


Q. If I don‘t like it, how long would I have to serve? 

A. Unless there is an emergency or they have been called out on active service, a member of the reserves can leave at any time simply by returning the uniforms and equipment they have been issued and signing a few forms. 


Q. But I donâ€™t know anything about the Army... 

A. Well, nobody does when they join. Youâ€™ll be starting off with people just like yourself.


Q. Is anything Iâ€™ll be learning useful in real life? 

A.Of course! For instance, everybody gets taught first aid. Moreover, many of the trade skills are directly applicable in your civilian career. For instance, RMS Clerks get a lot of experience in computer use and office procedure, Vehicle Techs learn all aspects of automotive mechanics and so on. Perhaps even more important, however, will be the changes in yourself. The training and experience we offer tend to make our soldiers more self-confident. A good soldier becomes more physically fit and develops self-discipline and initiative. Employers treasure that sort of thing. Once youâ€™ve been around a while, youâ€™ll be given a chance to develop your leadership skills. Employers like that, too. 


Q. It sounds like a lot of work... 

A.Yes, youâ€™ll be working hard at times, but weâ€™ll never ask anything of you that we ourselves havenâ€™t already done. Youâ€™ll be surprised at the changes in yourself when youâ€™ve finished even basic training. Besides, anything good is worth working for. 


_Courtesy of the 21 Service Battalion._


Q. Is it possible to be in Cadets and in the Reserves at the same time if they parade on different nights of the week?

A. Membership in a cadet unit does not legally bar enrolment in the Primary Reserves


----------

